# Modifying Llano/A6/A8 CPU voltage?



## sagi446 (Feb 5, 2012)

Is there a utility for FreeBSD 9 that can modify Llano's voltage? I've seen Mr. Satoh's work but I don't think it works on Llano, that and there's no patch for FBSD FreeBSD 9 anyway.


----------

